# Solved: "Input not supported" on a AOC 22" monitor



## Skyhigh00

This morning I was playing a game called League of Legend. I had to reinstall the game due to some weird update that kept crashing the game. After installing the game, I changed the resolution of the game to 1600x640 since it was set back to default (not 100% on the resolution numbers, but it was 1600x640 and above). Once I clicked ok, my monitor displayed "Input not supported". So I decided to reinstall the game since there was no other way to fix it. Upon uninstalling the game, my desktop itself displayed "Input not supported". I thought the video card crashed or something, so I restarted my computer hoping to fix it. As soon as the Window loading screen finished, my monitor displayed "Input not supported" again but I heard the sound when it loads the User Select screen. I don't know how to go about fixing this problem. Any suggestion?

Specs from memory:
22" AOC wide screen monitor
Windows Vista 32bit
GeForce 6150SE something something
3gb ram
Resolution was set to 1920x1080 (It's been like that for nearly a year and I never got this problem)


----------



## cwwozniak

Hi SkyHigh00, and welcome to TSG

Windows is switching the computer's video controller output to signal timing that is not supported by your monitor.

Restart the computer and start tapping the F8 function key right away. That should give you a boot choice menu with a stable display. Select "Safe Mode" and Windows should load normally with a rather low but stable resolution.

You can then use the display properties windows control panel to experiment with using higher resolution video formats. The default behavior is to display a settings change confirmation dialog box with the newly chosen settings. If you do not click to accept them, the display will revert to the previous settings after about 20 ~ 30 seconds or so. This should protect you from getting stuck with an unusable resolution.


----------



## Skyhigh00

Well, I'm in safe mode right now, but not by pressing F8 (my brother was asking me a question and I got distracted), but the computer gave me an option to start with either:

(The reason why this screen popped up was because I had to forcefully shut down the computer by pressing the power button)

Safe mode
Safe mode with networking
Safe mode with command prompt
Start windows normals

I choose Safe mode with networking (that's how I'm am to respond right now), attempted to change my resolution, but nothing was changed. I thought it might carry over to normal mode, but it didn't. Maybe I did something wrong? Am I not understanding you correctly? It says "Safe Mode" on each corner of my desktop.

I shall restart my computer again, and tap F8 as soon as I can, but can you explain to me what I did wrong, and the difference between the safe mode when pressing F8, and the safe mode I choose? I was under the impression that safe mode changes doesn't carry over to normal (display wise) and the obvious one, that safe mode isn't the same as normal mode.

P.S. If I do a system restore, will it revert the resolution changes as well? Don't want to try if it won't work.


----------



## Skyhigh00

Ok, so I'm using the method you said to access safe mode, only to realize that were no differences between the two. Now, you said to change the resolution to a lower setting, but when I go to Display Settings, I should see the settings for my monitor, but all I see is one for "Default Monitor (on)". I tried to change that resolution, but it doesn't seem to save at all, nor does it carry it over when I boot up normally. Is there a way to fix this?

Here's the link:


http://imgur.com/JdS4Y


On a side note, when I pressed F8 on boot up, I came across several options to boot up my computer, one of which was "Boot up using low resolution 640x800" or something along those lines. I clicked on that, everything went smoothly until the User Select screen appeared. I saw it for about a second, then I got "Input not supported" screen again.


----------



## cwwozniak

The boot options after a forced shutdown should work the same way as if you had a normal shut down and then tapping the F8 key when powering back up.

Can you clarify what you mean by, "attempted to change my resolution, but nothing was changed."? Did you try to change the resolution by selecting a new setting but the resolution did not change or do you got get any choices to change the resolution?

If you change the resolution to 1920x1080 in safe mode and accept the new settings, they should carry over to normal operating mode.

I am not familiar with League of Legend but I suspect that it may have somehow replaced or corrupted the video driver that is normally used by Windows. If so, re-installing the original correct driver may restore normal resolutions for Windows but may cause problems for the game.

EDIT: I am not that familiar with Windows Vista and have no way of checking if System Restore does anything with the video drivers.


----------



## Skyhigh00

When I said "attempted to change my resolution, but nothing was changed", what I meant was when I clicked Display setting, the resolution was set to 800x600. I moved the slider to 1280x768, clicked apply, and then save, but nothing happened, it just reverted back to 800x600 as if it was locked in place.

I did a system restore, and it not help at all.

I'm assuming the game may have corrupted the video driver like you said because I decided to reinstall the driver and it worked perfectly afterwards. I'll try to avoid this problem in the future since it caused me too much stressed. Having to deal with a video card problem doesn't help when I have finishing my project, and take 3 exams before Friday.

Oh well, no use in complaining if the problem is already fixed. Thanks for your input and help cwwozniak.


----------



## cwwozniak

You're welcome. Glad to hear that re-installing the driver corrected the problem. Does the game run correctly with the re-installed driver? If not, you may want to consider posting your problem in our Software & Hardware / Games forum after you have completed your projects and exams.

You can mark this topic as solved if you are satisfied that re-installing the driver fixed your short term problem.


----------



## Skyhigh00

The game does run normally now, only after reinstalling it though. I haven't tried changing the resolution to anything above 1600x600 in game because I'm afraid of it causing problems. I'll leave it as is and just get use to it. Thanks again. 

~Marked it as solved.


----------

